# Walther PPk/S .380 Ejector



## souleater1

I have an Interarms Walther PPK/S Made in the U.S.A. designated on the slide, my problems is this the Ejector broke, and i'm having problems locating a replacement part. I have tried 
Numerich, Jackfirst Inc. Sarco Inc. and smith-wesson. i've not been able to locate a compatable part.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

souleater1 said:


> I have an Interarms Walther PPK/S Made in the U.S.A. designated on the slide, my problems is this the Ejector broke, and i'm having problems locating a replacement part. I have tried
> Numerich, Jackfirst Inc. Sarco Inc. and smith-wesson. i've not been able to locate a compatable part.


you are going to have the same problem till you get rid of the gun..... interarms version had notorious problems with ejectors..... the german and smith made ejectors are not compatible...... if you find one, fix it, then sell it and buy a german made walther. the quality of the interarms was one of the reasons that walther licensed smith and wesson.


----------



## berettatoter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> you are going to have the same problem till you get rid of the gun..... interarms version had notorious problems with ejectors..... the german and smith made ejectors are not compatible...... if you find one, fix it, then sell it and buy a german made walther. the quality of the interarms was one of the reasons that walther licensed smith and wesson.


As usual TedDeBearFrmHell, you are 100% correct. My PPK/S says Made in Ulm, Germany. I have not much experience with the Interarms version, but I would bet S&W is doing fine with their version.


----------



## MLB

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the quality of the interarms was one of the reasons that walther licensed smith and wesson.


Well, perhaps the fact that Interarms went out of business had something to do with it too. :smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

MLB said:


> Well, perhaps the fact that Interarms went out of business had something to do with it too. :smt033


when umarex of amsber bought walther they purchased their licensing agreement back from interarms (interarms was still in business then ) and at the end of the mid-south industries/ranger contract umarex declined to renew the manufacturing contracts which were then sold to walther usa who then licensed smith & wesson.

THEN interarms went out of business ..... kinda except for the same people doing business under other names supplying arms internationally for a couple of cia shell companys but thats got nothing to do with this thread


----------



## gavnkc

I have the same issue... I have a Walther PPK .380 Interarms and my ejector is broken. Why wouldn't the German & SW PPK ejectors not be compatible with the Interarms? What are the exact details... in other words, would a machinist be able to manipulate them or am I beating a dead horse? Are there any resources for getting a replacement part?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

gavnkc said:


> I have the same issue... I have a Walther PPK .380 Interarms and my ejector is broken. Why wouldn't the German & SW PPK ejectors not be compatible with the Interarms? What are the exact details... in other words, would a machinist be able to manipulate them or am I beating a dead horse? Are there any resources for getting a replacement part?


the interarms extractors are an entirely different design and the shape is not the same as the german or smith extractors..... a good machinist CAN manipulate a german or smith extractor to work, but then again a good machinist can manipulate a 74 volkswagen beetle bumper into a hood latch for a 34 ford coupe..... doesnt mean you can afford it or that there isnt a better way.


----------

